# Gewinnspiel: Gewinnt ein Hockey Shirt im WoW-Design im Wert von fast 100 US-Dollar!



## Dandeloo (14. April 2011)

Der US-T-Shirt-Händler Swagdog hat seit neuestem ein WoW-Hockeyshirt im Angebot. Wir verlosen einen Gutschein. 

Hier findet Ihr alle Infos zum Gewinnspiel!

Und jetzt postet Eure Vorschläge!


----------



## Anpalar (14. April 2011)

The Gnomeregan Ice Bears


----------



## Lassart (14. April 2011)

So aus dem Stehgreif heraus würden mir die 
"Booty Bay Bash Boys" 

einfallen :>


----------



## Itarus (14. April 2011)

Es gibt natürlich tausende wie

Stormwind Lions

Orgrimmar Scorpions

aber am lustigsten wäre es zu sehen, wie Insekten Hockey spielen.
Deshalb:


*Ahn'Qiraj Ancients*


MfG Itarus


----------



## Torun (14. April 2011)

Mc Gnyvers


----------



## Saure_Gurke (14. April 2011)

Deathwings braised Goblins!


----------



## DasGehirn (14. April 2011)

Weibliche Nationalmanschaft
"Tauren Bulls"


----------



## Greifwin (14. April 2011)

Azeroth Allstars


----------



## Zylenia (14. April 2011)

Level 85 Elite Tauren Chieftain Allstars


----------



## Pamela1 (14. April 2011)

- Frozen Helldozers
- Icy Hell of the Horde
- Frozen Tears of Azeroth
- Die Brachland Kühe
- MooH!
- Horns of the Horde
- Weg da
- Hau den Arthas
- Keine Macht den Worgen
- Freie Bahn mit Marzipan
- pwned!
- Furzzauberschutz Inc ( DD )
- Tobende Winde des Südens
- Turbine Tanaris
- Wackeldackel
- Wip(p)ing Chairs of Stormwind
- Who let the Zam out
- Stormwind Stompede
- Blazing Bulls of Booty Bay
- Bulle sucht Frau
- Kloschüsselschultern des Todes


----------



## Beneos (14. April 2011)

*
**- - - - - - -[ SkateHoof Bulldogs ]- - - - *- -
*- - -[ *We don't care 'bout Earthmothaa! ]- - -


*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*
- SkateHoof Bulldogs im Aufwärtshoch!*

Nach einem fulminanten Auftakt, fegten unsere Bulldogs vergangenen Dienstag die favorisierten Avantgard-Gnomisten im versunkenem Tempel vom Eis, wo sich das Spielfeld sich bis zuletzt zum Dampfkessel entwickelte. Wie ein Bollwerk stand die Verteidigung. Nicht umsonst ist der Teamsponsor Red Bull mit dem Inhaltsstof Taurin bezeichnend für unsere gehörnten Jungs. Hufen und Kufen reimen sich nicht grundlos und lassen Taurenfans auch weiterhin an die Macht eines Hockey-Gottes glauben. 
Überschattet wird dieser Erfolg wird jedoch weiterhin von den Wetterdruiden in Donnerfels, die für das heiß erwartete Derby mal wieder Frühlingswetter prognostizierten. Dies schürte den Missmut vieler sportbegeisterten Tauren. So auch Krummhorn Sturzfeder, umgeschulter Priester aus Unterstadt:,, Ich bin es leid immer als Warmmuuher hingestellt zu werden! Wir haben Zotteln, Mähnen und harte Hufen - perfekt für Eishockey in Winterquell! Wer kam auf die geniale Idee gerade in Mulgore zu siedeln? Jetzt haben wir den Salat!" Eine Zottelkappe nahm daraufhin seine volle Aufmerksammkeit in anspruch, doch der Unmut bleibt. Bereits seit Tagen versuchen die unparteiischen Schamanen den Teich vor dem Auktionshaus für das nahende Heimspiel mit Frostschock-Zaubern zu gefrieren. "Die Aussicht auf Erfolg ist jedoch gering - in Mulgore will es einfach nicht schneien!" so ein Behüter von Donnerfels kurz vor Dienstbeginn am Aufzug. Neidisch blickt man dieser Tage nicht zuletzt nach Nordend, wo den Wyrmruh-Peacocks vor lauter Schnee der Glühwein ausgeht. Doch darüber berichten wir in einer andern Ausgabe von HockeyMuh-&-Du! Dein täglicher Puck zwischen die Hörner!
*
*
Beneos: Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du Deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## issues0815 (14. April 2011)

Gnomish Ice Master Plan  - GIMP... xD


----------



## puzzelmörder (14. April 2011)

Northend IcEmentals


*Ragnaros Ice Crushers*


Nightelves Pair Skating and Ice Hockey Team

Fireelementals on Ice


----------



## Bingbongbing (14. April 2011)

Westfall Muderer's :>


----------



## xsynasto (14. April 2011)

1.Thunderbluff Warstompers
2.Rinderwahn e.V.
3.Orgrimmar Geisterwölfe
4.Hogger Raiders
5.PewPew Druids
6.Dungeondudes
7.Tackling Taurens
8.Venture Crusher


----------



## chrispeaces (14. April 2011)

Stormwind Blizzards

Blizzards Best (Allstars)

Best Cows in Town


----------



## Tremaine01 (14. April 2011)

Meine Favoriten in der ILA (Icehockey League of Azeroth) sind ja die folgenden:


*"Southshore Storm Tides"* - in der letzten Saison gnadenlos 'untergegangen' und deshalb momentan 'am Boden zerstört', weil der Klassenerhalt nicht glücken will.   Musste ausserdem viel Kritik einstecken, da ein Spieler den Audruck "sudden death" zu wörtlich nahm.

*"Ashenvale Knotholes"* - Club, der sich lediglich aus Nachtelfen zusammen setzt, die das Wort "Touchdown" nur im wörtlichen Sinne kennen  Erfolg bleibt bisher aus - man kann sich nicht entscheiden, ob in der Herren- oder Damenliga gespielt werden soll.

*"Shattrath Shutdowns"* - In der 'Division Draenor' mit weitem Abstand Tabellenführer. Es gibt halt keine Gegner mehr, seitdem sich alle Mannschaften anno 2008 nach Nordend aufmachten, um dort um die begehrte "Eis-Krone" zu spielen. Der Verein kämpft mit Mitglieder- und Zuschauerschwund. Kullerkraut auf dem Spielfeld gibt es hingegen reichlich.

*"Maraudon Marauders"* - Mittlerweile in der vierten Saison ungeschlagen! Aber auch seit 4 Jahren nicht mehr gewonnen, da seit 4 Jahren einfach kein Spiel mehr bestritten. Mannschaftskapitänin Theradras zu buffed.de: "Es ist frustrierend. Uns findet hier einfach keiner!"


Edit: Mit fällt gerade auf, dass der Ausdruck "Touchdown" garnix mit Eishockey zu tun hat.  Ich mag das Wortspiel trotzdem. Bleibt drin.


----------



## krachkind (14. April 2011)

Northrend Icecubes

und die Mannschaft gabs, zu Classiczeiten, auch wirklich


----------



## KDC (14. April 2011)

Imba Druids of Gilneas
Gnomic Thunder
The Pet Pulled (TPP)
The Gilneas Zooboys (GZ)


----------



## Technocrat (14. April 2011)

Skittish Skaters

Gnomish Pucks

Stormwind Stormers

Hearts of Ice

Slapknots

1. EHC Holdenpuck


----------



## Hanon (14. April 2011)

Murloc Schredders!


----------



## mopshopper (14. April 2011)

United Problem Chars Azeroth

Skidding Trolls Ogrimmar

All Enraged Bosses


----------



## Geloran (14. April 2011)

Vorschläge:

-*Gilnean Howling Blasts*
   Die Newcomer der Liga kämpfen sich geradezu blutrünstig durch jedes Match, vorzugsweise bei Vollmond

-*New Hearthglen Crusaders*
   Nach ihrem Abstecher in die NHL (Northrend Hockey League) sind Champions wieder da und heiß darauf, die  Trophäe von Lordaeron zurückzuerobern

-*Orgrimmar Hordes*
   Hatten im Letzten Jahr immer mehr Schwierigkeiten mit Ihrem Trainer, Manager und Captain Thrall, so dass dieser zu Beginn der aktuellen Saison von sich aus seinen Platz räumte und seinem Assistenten Garrosh die Teamführung überließ


----------



## Saftmelone (14. April 2011)

Hoggers Hooges

Du nicht nehmen Puck


----------



## Ragipopagi (14. April 2011)

"Du nicht nehmen Kerze"


----------



## Laak (14. April 2011)

Azeroths Zipfelklatscher!

Earthquake Ryders!

Deathwing Flame Catchers!


----------



## maglarius (14. April 2011)

Deathwing Hühnchengrillclub
Murlocs Westfall Allstars
Ice Cows Thunderbluff
Coulder than ice - Arthas Eisblöcke
Pinke Leuchte Platten

jo =D was mir gerade so im IT Unterricht eingefallen is ^.^


----------



## Daaven12 (14. April 2011)

*Demonic sunflower*

wer ihr maskottchen ist muss ich wohl nicht sagen XD


----------



## Haadish (14. April 2011)

Holy Cows (Tauren Palas & Priests only)
Dalaran Lonesomes (Cata sei dank sehr ruhig dort)
Schwarzfels Jenkins/Leeeeeeeeeeeroys
Silvermoon Rainbows (für all die männlichen Blutelfen da draußen)
Darnassus Baumknutscher
Ironforge Brewers
GM Island Ghostcrawlers
Barrens Runners
Utgarde Vicings


----------



## Traduk (14. April 2011)

The Mighty Murlocs


----------



## kreischan (14. April 2011)

"KuhSchubsClan" nicht zu verwechseln mit dem laut-malerischen Geräusch was beim spannen eines Gewehrhahnes entsteht und angeblich einem sehr seltsamen Verein in den USA seinen Namen gegeben hat.


----------



## Midnightboy (14. April 2011)

Gnomen: Microblades of Glory
Tauren: Mighty Bulls
Goblin: Icebankers
Troll: Frosty Voodoo Frogs
Menschen: Stormwind Frostwolfs
Nachtelfen: Darnassus Maple LEafs
Zwerge: Ironforge Beerboyz
Orcs: Green Boars
Blutelfen: Mana Allstars


----------



## Suki2000 (14. April 2011)

Mein Vorschlag  

*Horde:*
-Forsaken Skunkheads ( Untote;D)

- Bloody Bonebreakers ( Orcs)

-Deadly Beauty of Doom ( Blutelfen)

- Weed ore Dead ( Trolle)

- Cows going Wild ( Tauren )

- Evil Moneybankers ( Goblins )


Hmm die Horde National Mannschafft würde ich dann wohl " *The unstoppable wave of Destruction** BlooD AnD HonoR *" .


----------



## Secretone (14. April 2011)

Ironforge Vikings


----------



## orkman (14. April 2011)

who let the gnomes out!


----------



## Dragonfist (14. April 2011)

Ich wäre für 

Molten Core Isotopes

oder 

Ragnaros Flamewalkers


----------



## kursa (14. April 2011)

Stranglethorn Ice Bashers


----------



## Hoschie78 (14. April 2011)

Thunderbluff Gnome-Trotters !!!!!


----------



## snake214 (14. April 2011)

"Thunderbluff Frostschock"


----------



## Dragonshi (14. April 2011)

Meine Teams!!

-Tüftel Gnoms

-Hau drauf Kalimador 

-Lion in the night

-Kein Allianz hat Tauren (K.A.H.T)^^

-Saure Gnome die erste (SG1)^^


----------



## Booma (14. April 2011)

The Mighty Protection Ducks


----------



## GoAheadMakeMyDay (14. April 2011)

The Blackrock Moles

The Icecrown Isotopes

The Bloodscalps

The Molten Core Bone Crushers

The Mighty Murlocs


----------



## Orcripper (14. April 2011)

-Everlook Ice-Slasher

-Gadgetzan Puckdevils

-Furbolgs Bladebears


----------



## Darksiders21 (14. April 2011)

Your Horde is my Daily!


----------



## Thg_sk (14. April 2011)

- Propagandapandas

- Scourge Ice Crushers

- Thunder Bluff Horneds

- Kezan Capitals


----------



## xyba (14. April 2011)

!!! Mighty Murlocs !!!


----------



## Menko (14. April 2011)

Die grünen Wadenbeißer

Du nicht nehmen Puck


----------



## Friedjoffchen (14. April 2011)

HolyShit TinCan Crusher: ich stelle mir Orcs in angedeuteter Paladin-Uniform vor mit rosa Tutu


----------



## Morcan (14. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Icecrown Cannibals / Braincrusher

Winterspring Icewings

Dun Morogh Eishirsche

Booty Bay Pirates / Booty Bay Bulldogs


----------



## Keksmonster (14. April 2011)

Bootybay Dynamite

Moonkins Puckkings


----------



## sixninety69 (14. April 2011)

Atomic Bombers of Undermine


----------



## Antela (14. April 2011)

Vanillia Ice Bashorz


----------



## Linostar (14. April 2011)

The Panda Ducks


----------



## Asumá Jenkins (14. April 2011)

Da englisch immer besser klingt als deutsch hier mal beides ^^

Nordend Frostbeulen ---- Northrend frostbite
Undercity Knochen Brecher 	---- Undercity bone crusher
Donnerfels Fleisch fressenden Kühe --- Thunder Bluff meat-eating cows


----------



## keilexander (14. April 2011)

Illidan's green Fire Friends
The Undead Pants of the Lich King
"If you attack i will destroy your stupid World "Deathwing Boy's


----------



## superschaf (14. April 2011)

Gnomeregan Fridges
IceCampers
oder die "We are undead, we do not play with sticks but with our arms"^^


----------



## Kaishk (14. April 2011)

G.U.M.P!   -  Gnome Undertaker most Pwnd!


----------



## Tamuril (15. April 2011)

K3 Avalanche

Booty Bay Sundowners

Gnomeregan Eisflitzer

Gilneas Underdogs


----------



## Theopa (15. April 2011)

Undercity Rotters 

Edit: to rot = verfaulen ; rotter = schuft


----------



## _serbia_boy_ (15. April 2011)

Running Gags on Ice
Gnomeregans letzte Reserve
Geeks on Ice
Die Blauen Zwerge
Die Mutigen Feiglinge
Ice Ice King Ping
Wampemann Titans
Spielen lieber Gnomeball
Team ohne Namen


----------



## spâm-priest (15. April 2011)

alliance don't cry


----------



## golúm-malorne (15. April 2011)

The MC Coolers
The FDS Flyers
Gnomregan Oilers
The Dwarf Warchiefs
The Naxramas Brigarde
The ICC Burners
The PSA Drageon Killers
The TDW Jumpers
The BDZ Magics
The Darnassus Panthers
The Azeroths Bears
The Exodar Skyraiders
The SW Knights
The IF Bonecollectors

The BOF ( Best of Alliance/Azeroth)

For the Alliance
For the Horde


----------



## H_rny (15. April 2011)

_Orgrimmar_ _Polygon Pirates_



_Stormwind_ _Pixel Bashers_


----------



## Malevolyn (15. April 2011)

NWA - Nightelves With Attitude

Warcraft´s Finest


----------



## Seek (15. April 2011)

1. Gnomeregan Gnominators
2. Booty Bay Schlitzohren
3. Northrend Penguins


----------



## Jesbeel (15. April 2011)

Tirifal Braindead


----------



## d2wap (15. April 2011)

Crossroads Crushers

Mighty Orcs

Ashbringer Raiders

Elite Tauren Chieftains

Northerend Predators


----------



## Hampl (15. April 2011)

azeroth hell cracks


----------



## Dagro (15. April 2011)

Stormpike Blizzards

Winterspring Puckers

Crossroads Crossmeat

Silvermoon Icetails

Kezan Revenge

Bilgewasser Dynamite

Karazhan Frostbolt Brawler

Holy Puck's of Exodar


Mfg
Dagrö =)


----------



## Yalda (15. April 2011)

Mulgore Donnerku(h)fen


----------



## Rockturio (15. April 2011)

Orgrimmar Stricksocks


----------



## Viperias (15. April 2011)

"Thunderbluff Bullshit"

"Senjin Mojo Masters"

"Epic Fail"

"Booty Bay Haudraufs"

"Nat Pagle´s Eisfischer"

"Zwergen Aufstand"

"Friedensblume"


----------



## Azilut (15. April 2011)

Gurgling Murlocs


----------



## Lucazz (15. April 2011)

Crittin' Critters

[attachment=11827:crittin critters.jpg]

Kommen natürlich aus Kiel, weil der Namensklang passt.


----------



## boyclar (15. April 2011)

"Und Butterbrot macht Donnerstag"


----------



## pwnytaure (15. April 2011)

The Echoisles-Headhunters

Unsere Kopfjäger haben nach einem Tollen Auftaktspiel gegen die Booty Bay Bombers einen guten Ausblick auf den weiteren Turnierverlauf. Als nächstes treten sie gegen die Dunkeleisen-Stahlsäulen und ihrem Kapitän Thargan Daurissan an die bisher zwar ungeschlagen sind großteils durch nichterscheinen der Gegner gewannen.
Statement des Kapitäns und Torwarts Goal´jin: An mir kommt keiner Vorbei schon garnicht so´n kleiner schwarzer Zwerg Maaaan! Wir werden diese Dunkeleisenzwerge geradewegs in die Scherbenwelt verjagen Maaan, uns schlägt keiner.

Soweit das Statement von Goal´jin.
Sollten sie Die Dunkeleisen-Stahlsäulen besiegen wartet jedoch der Favourit auf sie, Die Mighty Orcs mit ihrem Kapitän Jarrosh Heavenscream.


----------



## SirDragon (15. April 2011)

- Undercity Undeaths
- Undercity Neckbreakers
- Dalaran Ducks
- IceCube Crushers (kurz ICC )
- Westfall Wombats
- Stormwind Shorthander
- Blackrock Bullys

und natürlich die
- Northend Knights (mit ihrem Kapitän Todescritter)


----------



## Tibu (15. April 2011)

Kalimdor-Liga:

Kezan Kaja
Uldum Taurs
Un'Goro Dinosaurs
Silithus Silithids
Tanaris Dunes
Thousand Needles WInd Serpents
Feralas "Me smash! You die!" Ogres
Desolace Gelkis
Desolace Magram
Mulgore Plain Runners
Thunderbluff Stompers. 
Dustwallow Dragons
Barrens War Pigs 
Stonetalon Sunrocks
Durotar Scorpions
Orgrimmar Neck Breaker
Sen'jin Mojo's
Azshara Elders
Ashenvale Ancients
Darkshore Stalkers
Felwood Demons
Hyjal Keepers
Winterspring Frost Cats
Moonglade Squirrels
Teldrassil Furbolgs
Darnassus Druids
Azuremyst Stags
Exodar Space Invader
Bloodmyst Crystals 

___________________________

Östliche Königreich's-Liga:

Booty Bay Butchers
Zul'Gurub Priests
Karazhan Spookies
Blasted's
Sorrow's Broken
Darkshire Worgen
Westfall Bandits
Elwynn Sheeps
Stormwind Lions
Redridge Mrggrll
(Burning) Steppenwolf
Blackrock
Darkiron Forgers
Searing Spiders
Badland Blasted
Modan Trogg Cracker
Dun Morogh Polar Bears
Gnomeregan Engeneers
Ironforge Triplets
Wetland Marsh Walker
Twilights Hammer
Dragonmaw 
Wildhammer
Vashj'ir Sunken
Arathi Grass Keeper
Hillsbrad Plague
Silverpine Lurkers
Gilneas Lost
Tirisfal Glades
Undercity Forsaken
Hinterland Trolls
Aerie Peak Gryphons
Western Argent
Scourge
Eastern Argent
Ebon Blade
Zul'Aman Gods
Eversong Sissies
Silvermoon Royals
Shattered Sun


Für Norend und die Scherbenwelt fehlt mir grad die Kraft.


----------



## Lachgas0 (15. April 2011)

-Dalaran Eisbären
-Kezan Haie
-Falkenwacht Adler
-Zul´Aman  Panter

Die Teams spielen in der AEL(Azeroth Eishockey Liga)


----------



## Farukedos (15. April 2011)

Failed Failgnomes


----------



## Mokare (15. April 2011)

Silvermoon Sorority Sisters Smak'em 'n crak'em (Ogermannschaft)


----------



## tightor (15. April 2011)

VFL Flamersheim
FC Aggro was ist das? 
SC DON´T MOVE
2 and a Half Orc
Die kinder vom bahnhof OG
Die Horde Brennt


----------



## xkaileenax (16. April 2011)

Wir spielen nur für den Profit Kurz: GOBLIN
LG Kaileena


----------



## Hejelskind (16. April 2011)

*Winterspring Icecrusher*

*Icecrown Jumpers*

*
*

...mfg tha Hejel *
*


----------



## Spexx (16. April 2011)

Bonecrushed Boonboys - Untoten Mannschaft, mit 2-min-Strafen Garantie


----------



## Alux (16. April 2011)

GTMEP- Groovige Trolle machen euch platt

Die Böcke

KAC- Kantige Allianzler Corps


----------



## Boomshakalaka (16. April 2011)

Gnomeregan Mini-Mes


Undercity Brainsuckers


Darnassus Nightsabres


Thunderbluff Longhorns


Sargera's Demons


Karazhan Raiders


Black Temple Whipers


Ironforge Longbeards


Booty Bay Lifeguards


und mein persönlicher Favorit als Omage an Herr der Ringe:

Darnassus Dwarf-Throwers =)


----------



## Boomshakalaka (16. April 2011)

und einen hau ich noch drauf: BLOODSAIL BUCCANEERS =))


----------



## Boomshakalaka (18. April 2011)

weiß jemand wann der gewinner bekannt gegeben wird?


----------



## Pamela1 (18. April 2011)

Ich denke mal heute können noch Vorschläge eingereicht werden und dann wirds wohl Morgen zu einer Entscheidung kommen



> Teilnahmeschluss ist am Montag, dem 18. April 2011 um 12:00 Uhr. Der Gewinner wird mit seinem Nicknamen im Thread bekannt gegeben und schriftlich benachrichtigt


----------



## tightor (19. April 2011)

Und wie schauts aus mit nem gewinner?^^


----------



## Lucazz (19. April 2011)

Ich wüsst auch gern, worüber man in der Buffed-Redaktion so lacht.


----------



## Pamela1 (20. April 2011)

Die haben wohl nix mehr zu lachen...


----------



## Boomshakalaka (20. April 2011)

hat schon jemand ne mail an die redaktion geschickt?
das ergebnis müsste doch schon da sein...


----------



## Lucazz (21. April 2011)

Wen schreibt man denn dabei am Besten an? o.o


----------



## Pamela1 (21. April 2011)

Im Zweifelsfall immer dem Threadersteller  Kann aber auch gut passieren, dass die Jungs und Mädels aus der Redaktion grade unterbesetzt sind weil grad alle ihre Resturlaubstage nehmen (die News auf der Seite kommen ja momentan auch recht spärlich daher). 

Also geduldet euch sicherheitshalber mal noch bis Dienstag und erwartet spätestens dann eine Antwort


----------



## Itarus (25. April 2011)

Nun ist die Zeit aber rum.
Das Gewinnspiel ist mittlerweile eine Woche her. Also her mit dem Shirt!

MfG Itarus


----------



## Stanglnator (26. April 2011)

Wir lagen das ganze Osterwochenende vor Lachen am Boden und haben uns erst jetzt langsam wieder eingekriegt... 

Daher bestimmen wir jetzt den Gewinner. Uuuuuunnnnnnddd: 

The winner is...


----------



## Stanglnator (26. April 2011)

*Tusch*




*Fanfare*





*unruhiges Gemurmel*


----------



## Stanglnator (26. April 2011)

Oh, jetzt habe ich meinen Zettel verlegt... *hektischsuch*



Moment...




Wo ist er denn bloß?


----------



## tightor (27. April 2011)

Joa und?^^


----------



## Stanglnator (27. April 2011)

So, da isser wieder... falsche Hose ^^








Hmmm... was für eine Sauklaue... wie soll ich das denn entziffern?


----------



## Beneos (27. April 2011)

Wie er das Vergessen des Gewinnspieles, samt übersürzte Losung mit seinen Posts zu kaschieren versucht *lacht*.


----------



## Stanglnator (27. April 2011)

Hm, jetzt müsste ich es entziffert haben.


So. Jetzt aber.





Aaaaand... the winner is...


----------



## Stanglnator (27. April 2011)

... *Midnightboy*!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß mit dem Trikot  Ein Foto von dir damit wäre super ^^


Wir bedanken uns auch ganz herzlich bei allen, die mitgemacht haben und uns mit ihren witzigen Vorschlägen die Tage versüßt haben. Wir hatten jedenfalls eine Menge Spaß bei der Vorauswahl und bei der finalen Lach-o-Meter-Runde


----------



## Tremaine01 (27. April 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch dem Gewinner!

Kleine Kritik allerdings an die Redaktion: Die Bekanntgabe des Gewinners war wirklich mehr als lächerlich und (ich denke nicht nur) ich fühlte mich gelinde gesagt etwas veräppelt durch euer tagelanges Schweigen. Die Einträge von Herrn Stangl gestern und heute setzten dem ganzen dann die Krone auf und waren an Lächerlichkeit kaum zu überbieten. Ein ziemlicher Schlag ins Gesicht für alle Teilnehmer meiner Meinung nach.
Fehler passieren jedem und sind ja auch nicht weiter tragisch, wenn man eben dazu steht. Sollte der Wettbewerb (wie weiter oben schon vermutet) tatsächlich vergessen woren sein oder ähnliches, dann sagt es halt. Aber macht es bitte nicht noch schlimmer durch unlustige Hinhalte-Posts.

Musste ich mal eben loswerden, findet hoffentlich an den richtigen Stellen Gehör. Eine erklärende Antwort eurerseits erwarte ich nicht.

Nochmals die herzlichsten Glückwünsche dem Gewinner, "Microblades of Glory" gehörte auch zu meinen Favoriten.


----------



## Stanglnator (27. April 2011)

Wir haben es nicht vergessen, es gab aber keinen Termin für die Bekanntgabe des Gewinners. Vielleicht werden wir künftig die Bekanntgabe mit Termin ankündigen, damit bei Euch keine Erwartungshaltung entsteht, die dann ohne böse Absicht enttäuscht wird.


----------



## Midnightboy (27. April 2011)

Wuhu zum ersten mal was gewonnen  shirt is grade bestellt foto kommt  DANKE liebes buffed Team =)


----------

